# STK490-040 y STK490-310



## jhonvas3 (May 19, 2010)

amigos del foro tengo este par de integrados de amplificacion y me gustaria saber donde encuentro el esquema para montarlos esque no los he encontrado.
 gracias


----------



## fedealma (May 19, 2010)

probaste poniendo los nombres en google? generalmente te aparecen los datasheets al toque.igual ahora me fijo

www.clubdediagramas.com/...*datasheet*.../*stk490*-040-*stk490*-110pdf-f33259.html


----------



## jhonvas3 (May 19, 2010)

si sino que sale

perdon no salen como que hay que pagar o algo asi . estube en una pagina que alcance a darme cuenta que el 490-310 es como de 60w. pero el pdf no lo deja bajar.hay que ser usuario premiun o algo asi.

en esas pagina hay el e uno pero como lo bajo?

www.clubdediagramas.com/...*datasheet*.../*stk490*-040-*stk490*-110pdf-f33259.html


----------

